# New member from Berkshire



## old geezer (Jan 26, 2020)

Hi everybody just saying hello. I have owned a MK1 1800 for about 4 months and discovered the Forum yesterday. I use my car as a "modern classic" on limited mileage and am intent on improving it to something like show condition. 
Already upgraded the headlights to DLR and the radio to Bluetooth and DAB - next in the pipeline is rear reversing sensors.
Found the forum useful yesterday when the drivers window needed a reset, looked up the problem and hey, fixed in minutes :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Old Geezer, Welcome to the TTF & Mk1 TT ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

